# If Garnett wins MVP this year...



## Dejan Bodiroga (Apr 19, 2003)

...then David Robinson should've been MVP every single year before the Duncan era except for 1996-97.

Every single supporting argument for Garnett being MVP this year fits DRob all those years, except *even more*.

Both were nowhere close to leading the league in scoring (I know DRob led the league in '94, but the rest of the years he wasn't really close to the scoring title). Both averaged a ton of rebounds, Garnett averages a lot of assists, but DRob beats him easily in blocks.

Both had supposedly very weak supporting casts (DRob had a CBA backcourt of Avery Johnson and Vinny Del *****!). Whereas Garnett leading his team this year to 50 wins is SUCH A BIG DEAL to the media clowns, DRob consistently led his team to an *even better* 52-55 wins with the same very weak supporting cast as Garnett. So where's DRob's 10+ MVP awards? That's what I want to know.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

thats a really good point
DRob didn't desrve it then and KG doesn't deserve it now.


----------



## da Big Ticket (Jan 8, 2003)

D-rob didn't get his mvp's because of a man named Micheal Jordan


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

You raise a good point, I wonder if there is some sort of double standard. hmmmm.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Nicely stated arguement Dejan.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

I'll agree with that, Drob in his prime was as good a big man as I've seen.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> I'll agree with that, Drob in his prime was as good a big man as I've seen.


but robinson in his prime was really good, but wasn't better than hakeem is his prime. even during robinson's mvp season, hakeem dominated him in the playoffs.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> thats a really good point
> DRob didn't desrve it then and KG doesn't deserve it now.


Please tell me why KG doesnt deserve it.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>da Big Ticket</b>!
> D-rob didn't get his mvp's because of a man named Micheal Jordan


So Garnett shouldn't get his MVP this year because of a man named Kobe Bryant (or Tracy McGrady if you're into him, either one fits with my point on this post).


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> but robinson in his prime was really good, but wasn't better than hakeem is his prime. even during robinson's mvp season, hakeem dominated him in the playoffs.


I personally think Drob was better in his prime all-around then Shaq or Hakeem. I've just always thought Drob was very underappreciated. Hakeem might've been better, but I always preferred Drob's game. He put up some amazing numbers, and was a revolutionary kind of big man.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

garnett mvp?he was the 3rd best player on the court today.an mvp would have dropped 40 on the lakers,who was guarding him,mark madsen?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> garnett mvp?he was the 3rd best player on the court today.an mvp would have dropped 40 on the lakers,who was guarding him,mark madsen?


I would agree with this Kg isn't a dominant player he's all around great but not dominant. He doesn't have the talent to be dominant. He's not that strong so getting post position isn't that easy for him. Thats why a player like Madsen can make the game hard for KG. Kg isn't all that quick as far as 1st step goes either. He doesn't have consistent 3pt range so if he's pushed off balance he will struggle.

These are the league's dominant players

Kobe
Shaq
Tmac
Duncan
AI

These guys can take over games. KG was the 3rd best player on the court. Kobe took over early and Shaq late. KG can't consistently get 30+ ppg so his all around game is the way he'll influence a game just not in a dominant. way. 

Hakeem was dominant for about 3 years. DRob was never that dominant. He was more steady than dominant.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> garnett mvp?he was the 3rd best player on the court today.an mvp would have dropped 40 on the lakers,who was guarding him,mark madsen?


Madsen also dunked in his face. Ouch. :laugh: 

IMO, KG is a good player, but not an MVP.


----------



## wesborland (Apr 21, 2003)

he is the most versatile player right now... and if there will be someone to beat him for the MVP honors... it will be Tim Duncan...

Kobe would get his due when he gets off Shaq... next year will be his last year (as per the current contract) for the lakers so lets see if he decides to win another ring (stay with the lakers) or win an MVP (get away from Shaq)...

DRob does not get his MVPs because of MJ, Hakeem and several more dominant players... he also had a good team around him... he even had a dennis rodman when they lost to the rockets in the playoffs @ 94... plus, the team decided to lose a season to get a prime player like Duncan because DRob won't do anymore...

If we are going to take note of the Dejan's arguments then there's a lot of players out there to have won MVP, not just DRob...

anyway, to each his own...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

The MVP race is between KG and Duncan. Kg is likely the best defender and rebounder in the game, and if not he's definately the 2nd best then. He could score more, but worries about getting his teammates involved. He's get about 1.5 assists more per game because of Rasho. Rasho can't finish near the basket, and I haven't seen a game where he's done that well. He was the 3rd best player, but behind Shaq and Kobe. Duncan wasn't even the 3rd best player in his game, and he played against the Suns!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Please tell me why KG doesnt deserve it.


Read the thread starter. Good post Dejan.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Great post Dejan. DRob is definitely underappreciated. I remember in 1990 when his Rookie basketball card was worth around 50 dollars. This was the card of all basketball cards to have at the time. I never got that card, but I got his second year skybox 

I still like the way he dunks. That two handed behind the head dunk is clean. Drob definitely needs some more credit for his good sportsmanship and basketball skills.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

it is true about robinson, but at the same time it all depends on those around him. i mean mike miller won the rookie of the yr in 2000 cuz there were not as many good rookies, then you have a yr like this where they can't decide between a few of em, same wit MVP, wen you have a guy like Jordan playing, theres not much you can do, this yr KG could be MVP, so could Duncan, Tmac, etc which just means that this has been a spectacular yr for individuals....


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Read the thread starter. Good post Dejan.


I read it, but David Robinson while the point was made was a great point, it had no bearing on KG when you talk about right now. I think what really needs to be defined is what MVP stands for. Right now it has so many different meanings that it could go in a million directions


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

but there is no MJ in the league right now


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

I think if the magic get out of the first round and beat the pistons then macgrady should be really considered to be mvp. 

Mvp of the season really should go to macgrady i think. I can see the duncan and garnett argument too. Western is much much harder. Duncan has been playing amazing during the second half of the season, very lakeress. Yeah macgrady or duncan i say, maybe give mvp to duncan and most improved to macgrady....lol 
serious this kid keeps getting better at an alarming rate!


----------



## wesborland (Apr 21, 2003)

35-20-7 against the lakers... KG is speaking... but can he do it @ lakers territory?...


----------



## Dejan Bodiroga (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wesborland</b>!
> DRob does not get his MVPs because of MJ, Hakeem and several more dominant players... he also had a good team around him... he even had a dennis rodman when they lost to the rockets in the playoffs @ 94... plus, the team decided to lose a season to get a prime player like Duncan because DRob won't do anymore...


Other than DRob's first two years and the Duncan era, he only had a "good" supporting cast in '95. In '94, he didn't have Elliott, and in '96, he didn't have Rodman. BTW, that Rodman for Will Perdue trade was one of the worst trades in the history of the NBA! In '95, with the "good" supporting cast the Spurs won 62 games, but that number is kind of deceiving, as Rodman was injured for the first 18 games of the season. If Rodman was healthy we're talking 65-67 wins for the Spurs that year. And again Rodman was the key factor in the Spurs losing to the Rockets in the playoffs. Rodman was benched in games 5 and 6 for his off-court behavior. With Rodman, the series was tied, and most people predicting a Spurs victory. So if Rodman had played in all the games that series I really believe the Spurs would've beat the Rockets that year.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I read it, but David Robinson while the point was made was a great point, it had no bearing on KG when you talk about right now. I think what really needs to be defined is what MVP stands for. Right now it has so many different meanings that it could go in a million directions


Well said. Dejan made an interesting point, and I agree that David Robinson was a mighty fine player, but you can't really use that sort of argument to sort out the MVP in 2003. You could use the same argument to exclude Kobe (he's similar to Jordan, Jordan didn't win it in 97 etc etc) or any of the others.

DRob was an MVP CALIBRE player, but he had the misfortune to play against MJ, Hakeem, Malone etc. 

I also would argue that he had a pretty good supporting cast. Avery Johnson and Del ***** were good players! As were Sean Elliott, Dennis Rodman etc. KG's supporting cast is pretty similar though.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

You can use just about any arguement to exclude Kobe; that doesn't make it effective.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dejan Bodiroga</b>!
> With Rodman, the series was tied, and most people predicting a Spurs victory. So if Rodman had played in all the games that series I really believe the Spurs would've beat the Rockets that year.


yeah but what people predict and what really happens is different. olajuwon dominated robinson in that series(maybe not statistically).


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Beez*

I know you think that KG is MVP, but just out of curiosity, who is your top 5 players this year?

and what is your basis for MVP, b/c I agree so many people vote so many different ways


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Beez*



> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> I know you think that KG is MVP, but just out of curiosity, who is your top 5 players this year?
> 
> and what is your basis for MVP, b/c I agree so many people vote so many different ways


I dont know who I would put as MVP because so many different players have made statements for that award. I said KG so many times because people seemed to devalue him which wasnt fair 

Top 5 in no particular order
Tim Duncan
KG
AI
Kobe
TMAC. These are my top 5 players for this past season. Now thats the thing that confuses me. I look at as MVP to the team and stats as its stands against the league meaning is the player putting up monster stats. It could go so many ways


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Very interesting argument. I think it's a good point.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

David Robinson was my favorite center back at that time. I always chose him over Hakeem. Although I admit it that Hakeem was really the better player. But, I found that the DRob is more interesting to watch. I agree probably DRob needs more appreciation. But, DRob was too laid back, and wasn't a vocal leader of the team. The media kept critcizing DRob's toughness. Probably that what hurts him.

While Garnett, I see him improve a lot as a leader this season. This year he's more aggressive, he wants the ball in his hands, he wants to take the best man on D. Did y'all see Game 3 ? (Wolves win..) KG kept coming back. The Lakers were frustrated by this guy. His stats were impressive... He deserves MVP. He's the most complete player in the NBA. I also like his tough attitude.

Garnett could lead his team pass the first round this season. yup.. Lakers out,,,


----------

